# Parties Over... 2019 Fowlerville Fattie Contest



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 9, 2019)

Well the 2009 Fowlerville fattie contest has come and gone. We had a decent turn out with 18 fatties entered. Lower than the last few years but still not to bad.

Congrats to Jamey for winning the fattie contest for the 2nd straight year. That’s never happened since we started this contest 7 years ago.

We also had a rib contest for the first time ever. Congrats to Doug who took 1st place in that event.

The turn contestants were far out weighed by the spectators. We set a record with around 200 people. Thank you to everyone who made it out.

Also our smoking friend walt (joken) missed the event with a family emergency. He had to leave the state. Keep him and his family in your prayers. You were missed walt. A lot of people asked me about you.

Tom and his dad made the trek from Wisconsin again. Always good to see those guys. They are a BIG HELP every year and we appreciate it.







Myself and Stan. Couldn’t do this event without his help. Every year he helps out so much. It’s always appreciated. It takes an army to put on this event and we appreciate you stan!






Thank you to Paul and the guys from Cruz Control. They drove a few hours to come play our event and they didn’t disappoint. 













We did 40 pounds of pork butts on the mes.






Fattie turn in time!






Some fattie fresh off the smoker. 






3 fifteen pound packers.

I don’t know how many slabs of ribs. I believe it was 15. Sorry no pics. Day got hectic. 

We also had about every side you can think of. People came through on the side dishes big time! Thank you to everyone for bringing a dish. 






This was maybe a quarter of the cars we had at this years event. 3 acres of lawn completely covered. Definitely the largest turn out we’ve ever had. Glad we had enough food!






Another view of the cars down another part of the drive way.







Random pic of some people at the event early on. 






Bobby standing on out fire wood announcing the winners. 


Thank you to Tulsa Jeff for donating some items to this event! Those and gift cards to the local farm market went to the third place winner of each event. Thank you both! 

Thank you to inkbird who donated 2 thermos for the 2nd place winners! 

And thank you as always to FPP for donating a half hog to the winner of each event! Great prize!

Also thank you to greg from FPP who helps me out every year. He helps all day long and competes as well. I think he said it best Saturday as we were loading all the fatties on the smoker when he said: “this fattie contest would be pretty cool if it wasn’t for all the damn fatties!”. Lol! It’s a lot of work so thank you greg!

I think that’s about it. Sorry I didn’t have more pics. I was busy trying to run a party, and compete in ribs all day. Hopefully others will share pics. 


Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 9, 2019)

I completely forgot to snag any of the fatties them selves this year....or the ribs..you get to talking and forget there is things still happening until they do..but I got a few pics to add between me and my dad! It was a blast as always..quite the turn out!

<I was voluntold I need to do ribs next year!>

I think next year I'll either buy or dig out a proper digital camera and try to make it a goal to take a good photo set of each thing as it occurs and all the rigs as they are rolling smoke!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 9, 2019)

HBR, Looks like a great event and a fun time for all with some tasty goodies!!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks like a very good time.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 24, 2019)

Damn that looks like my kind of get together. Everyone has a cold beer in their hand, bbq, music, etc... Looks like a lot of work Scott but turned out great. One of these years I'll make it up there!


----------



## pi guy (Nov 4, 2019)

One of these years I'm going to attend.  It's only an hour and a half from my house.  Looks like a GREAT time!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 6, 2019)

It’s a good time everyone. It’s been going on for years. If any smf members want to attend next year get a hold of me. 

Yes it’s a lot of work but I do have a lot of help. Need an army to host 200+ people. 

We added the rib contest this year and I have some ideas for next year as well. The fattie contest was the start of it all so it’ll always be around. 

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 7, 2019)

I plan to make it every year I can, that is for sure :)


----------

